# Motor pushed up



## AudiRS2 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey,
greets from Germany,
what is with your S3 Engines ?! Are you drive it in original mod ?!
Here are some Pics of my modified S3:
Please Klick here


----------



## Stoo (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Motor pushed up (AudiRS2)*

What is it that you have done to your "pushed up motor" then??
Its dificult to see from the photos.


----------

